# Heated grips



## BeerGhost (Dec 17, 2013)

Can you put heated grips on a compact 22?
Is the alternator powerful enough to handle it?
ax engine


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Read this. If you currently have a light, and know anything about wiring, you can have a setup with either full heat, full light, or 1/2 heat and 1/2 lights. And it is very in-expensive if you can wait for the boat from China.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/15737-need-heated-hand-grips.html


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

RIT333, the Ariens 924024 gets heated grips as soon as they arrive

Thanks


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Don't get the really cheap ones from China. I did that and they are really cheap. Better to get the Ariens or Toro factory units or some mid priced ones for motorcycles or snowmobiles.

Just my :2cents: .


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Ian Ariens 924 said:


> RIT333, the Ariens 924024 gets heated grips as soon as they arrive
> 
> Thanks


Yeah - but he doesn't have that model.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Don't get the really cheap ones from China. I did that and they are really cheap. Better to get the Ariens or Toro factory units or some mid priced ones for motorcycles or snowmobiles.
> 
> Just my :2cents: .


My cheap Chinese ones are still working fine. I usually have to turn them off after awhile because my hands get too warm. But, I can't use them at night because my alternator does not put out enough power to drive the HHGs and light to a sufficient brightness. But, I usually don't snow blow at night anyways.


----------



## BeerGhost (Dec 17, 2013)

The engine has a 60 watt alt.
I am going to get the ariens heated grips.


----------



## BeerGhost (Dec 17, 2013)

The Ariens heated grips are on. Man do they put out some heat.
Instructions say to install grips with wires facing dash but the auger n drive levers nip at the wiring.
Ended up installing grips with the wires facing down.


Model 920013 LCT 208 CC 60 watt alt.
heated grip kit # 72101400


----------



## redcon1 (Jan 13, 2016)

Beerghost, did you find your alternator specs online? I have 2016 model Compact 24 and am thinking I'd like to add heated grips. 
Also, did you purchase directly from Ariens or a dealer, and what was your cost?


----------



## djc11369 (Feb 17, 2014)

redcon1 said:


> Beerghost, did you find your alternator specs online? I have 2016 model Compact 24 and am thinking I'd like to add heated grips.
> Also, did you purchase directly from Ariens or a dealer, and what was your cost?


60w like most of the LCT engines, see item 60 of:

https://www.jackssmallengines.com/j...21-076000-086469-compact-120v/engine-08200807


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Wow - that sounds like a lot. I thought most "lower end" engines were something like 18 watts.


----------



## djc11369 (Feb 17, 2014)

Not according to the part description, it says 60w unless the description is wrong.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Yeah - I saw that. Wish mine were 60W. I could hook up a coffee warmer while blowing snow ! ...almost


----------



## farmer52 (Dec 27, 2020)

I am interested in adding heated grips to my ST1027LE 921002 machine. According to Ariens they are not available. Perhaps it is due to the alternator size. But as mentioned above, I could install a switch for the light and one for the grips. Many times I use my machine during the daylight so really don't need the light. Or I could just disconnect the wire to the light.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Put a switch on the light. You may need it some night. I did that and works good.


----------



## farmer52 (Dec 27, 2020)

What is needed to upgrade my electrical system with higher output alternator? Just a new stator or stator and flywheel? It would be nice to have both the light and warmers like factory.


----------



## farmer52 (Dec 27, 2020)

I decided to order a pair of heated gloves. The gloves are basically the same price as the heated grips. Plus I will be able to use the gloves doing other things (shoveling, using other equipment, etc.).


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

farmer52 said:


> I decided to order a pair of heated gloves. The gloves are basically the same price as the heated grips. Plus I will be able to use the gloves doing other things (shoveling, using other equipment, etc.).


Can you post a link ? Once you've had a chance to try them out a few times would love to hear your opinion on them. Sounds like a nice work around for finger heat on smaller machines that don't have enough power to support heated grips.


.


----------



## farmer52 (Dec 27, 2020)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Can you post a link ? Once you've had a chance to try them out a few times would love to hear your opinion on them. Sounds like a nice work around for finger heat on smaller machines that don't have enough power to support heated grips.


They are Snow Deer brand and I bought them on fleabay. The seller only had one pair. I read so many reviews of heated gloves that my eyes hurt. Once I decided on Snow Deer my concern was fit. There are size charts but how true the gloves are to size is questionable. I bought an XL size. Best price I found is $79.99 with free shipping.

I will post a review once I receive them and get a chance to use them in cold temperatures. I will also comment on fit.


----------



## farmer52 (Dec 27, 2020)

FINALLY received my Snow Deer heated gloves. I am surprised that FedEx was constipated just like the USPS but that is another story.
Fit - the size recommended per the sizing chart was a L but the gloves I purchased are XL. The fit is just right so I would suggest ordering the next size larger.
Operation - after the initial battery charge, the gloves heated great. I have not tried them outside in a cold environment. But I think they will be okay.

I see Snow Deer gloves on the "auction" site for $69.99 with free shipping. I am going to order my wifey a pair - size L.














P.S. So much for installing heated grips on my "numerous" snow machines. Gloves are more versatile.


----------

